# Everything I *Really* need is out of stock!



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

OK...I have been out of reloading for 35 years. I wanna spend the Winter working up loads for .32 ACP. Found my old press and got her all spruced, cleaned and lubed and then went shopping for all the stuff I need. Check weights, shell holder, powder, primers, bullets, new calipers, ammo boxes. Everything. I have all the peripheral stuff I need coming tomorrow from various places like Midway and Rim Rock bullets but found out today the stuff that "stops the show" is *all* on back order from RCBS and everywhere else as well.

I ordered it from RCBS and got an order confirmation but no shipping/tracking number so I emailed and asked them. I was told it's all on back order....every piece. That would be my die set, my ram primer tool, and the collet for the press mounted bullet puller. I didn't get nasty but told RCBS that it would have been nice if they would have told me it was not gonna be delivered when I ordered it. Every other place on the 'Net tells you up front it is on back order. 

So, I'm dead in the water for "4 to 6 weeks" according to RCBS but I have a little bell ringing in my head that tells me that in 6 weeks I'll be told it's on back order and it'll be available in "4 to 6 weeks"...Midway and other major retailers all list the stuff as out of stock and available (expected) middle of October but I suspect they got told that by the same lady at RCBS that told me "4 to 6 weeks".

Having been out of it for so long I gotta ask - is this normal? How do you guys get the dies and stuff you need? Is this just bad luck or should I expect to be waiting for some time for necessary reloading stuff in the 21st century?

Thanks in advance.

VooDoo


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Not normal in the past, but rapidly becoming the norm in 2013. Ever since the big/recent ammo shortage began, a bunch of people jumped into reloading, and the result of that spike was felt all the way back to the manufacturers and their suppliers. The makers know this is a temporary shortage, so they aren't going to add any more factory equipment (maybe another shift or a few more people, but that's it), and that means a long wait for out-of-stock items.

You might be able to come up with an off-press priming option (bench-mounted or hand-held), but that won't help much if you don't have dies.

Winter isn't here yet; you may get everything before the snow flies, just not as soon as you'd like. 
I know, probably not the answer you wanted to hear.
I agree, it sucks.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Not at all, I'm happy for the perspective. I have a plan to find the dies individually as I seem to have seen them in stock as individual dies in my travels. So, even if it costs me double I'll have the dies and begin working. I have no problem waiting 6 weeks but I have a funny feeling it's gonna be much longer than that.

I think I found the odd bullet puller collet in the size I need and might be able to buy individual dies at 3 different places....the ram primer is just impossible as yet but I think I can find an inertial puller to tide me over.

Thanks for the comments!

VooDoo


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm not very knowledgeable on the subject of collet pullers, but is there any chance a standard .30 caliber rifle bullet collet would work? The diameter is pretty close...


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

I solved all my problems. I found the collet I needed at Natchez as well as a Lee ram primer that looks pretty close to what RCBS offered and is cheaper. I just ordered my .32 ACP dies from CH4D along with a taper crimp die. I got the TiN coated sizer die. 

All of the Final Solution should be here next week and I'll be making cartridges next weekend or shortly there after. So, I'm now a happy camper and can get on with research and such.

Sucks to be RCBS - I'm cancelling that order and after the conversation I had with CH4D I'll likely be ordering stuff from them in the future instead of RCBS. Unless the dies I get are shoddy I'll just pay a little extra to get what I want with a nice conversation and a smile.

VooDoo


----------

